# Backyard Find



## Austin.r (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello all, new to forum!! So i just found this 40's maybe? i do not know the brand front emblem is not on it and i believe it has been painted. Its a skip tooth with new depature hub.
vin number(located on bottom bracket) and the front fender is rounded and rear fender is arched. Things i plan doing to the bike are on getting a arched front fender,same era rear bike rack,hubs rims stem handle fender bracers cranks  spocket pedals seat post are going to chrome,cream colored fenders and chain gaurd,and frame will be oldschool enamel red color, reupholster leather seat, and some of my other bike i have acquired..  
  top to bottom
        Sac    -  license number
      54512
         a9

off to side is  1579


this is the unknown bike





restored 80's schwinn and my 7.5ft cruiser




American Made huffy



1966 Schwinn panther


----------



## Austin.r (Feb 12, 2013)

i have also acquired a new departure model a brake arm i am thinking about puting on


----------



## widpanic02 (Feb 13, 2013)

*.*

The unknown bike is a colson .


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 13, 2013)

*lets see a pic of model A brake arm*

love the style of lettering on those old arms


----------



## Austin.r (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks to be a 39 Colson. What are your plans for the A brake arm?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2013)

yep.definently a colson.the sprocket and frame are dead giveaways.nice find.


----------



## Austin.r (Feb 15, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Looks to be a 39 Colson. What are your plans for the A brake arm?




might put it on my colson.you looking for one? pm me if interested
and thanx guys for the help. ill be adding more pictures of restoration soon


----------



## menzorro (Feb 19, 2013)

I think there is one on ebay now.


----------

